# Sign of things to come?



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

My friend bought some drop zone coilovers for his cavalier and i told him to ask the spring rates of them...the guy responded 400 to 500...not meaning front and back or whatever just saying that...is this a bad sign of things to come or what? and sorry to ask this about a gm car but i know you guys best :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Those are probably some of the best coilovers ever. Period. 

/End Sarcasm



I guess you couldn't convince him, huh?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

nope..  i told him...say it with me..Tyler warned you...Tyler warned you...Oh well his money not mine :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

400 to 500? ouch..
If that's truly what they are, then that POS is going to ride like a 2 ton truck with the bed removed...
I run 450lb springs on my 3600lb Maxima and it beats the crap out of me!


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

yep..when we car pool i think we'll take my primered beast before that lol


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

While he's at it, tell him to paint his wheels orange and put a big orange wing on the back and put stickers all over his car, stickers from companies whose products he doesn't have.


----------



## btownstomp (Aug 12, 2005)

wildmane said:


> While he's at it, tell him to paint his wheels orange and put a big orange wing on the back and put stickers all over his car, stickers from companies whose products he doesn't have.



wow, commin down hard on the kid with the cavalier..........ya, it might not ride good, but over the winter ill save up and buy top of the line, but for the remaining what.......6 weeks of summer, ill roll in a low cavalier.....its rly not that bad when it comes down to it, nothing i didnt expect, i just hear alot about these nissan forums, and i thought i would check it out myself

ps, i painted my wheels black, and i dont like spoilers.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

You should have just saved your money. You'd be that much closer to getting the ones you really want. Now your buying things that your gonna end up taking off, its just a waste of money dude. Thats what your friend was trying to tell you.

Make a plan and stick to it. It'll be cheaper in the end.


----------



## btownstomp (Aug 12, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> You should have just saved your money. You'd be that much closer to getting the ones you really want. Now your buying things that your gonna end up taking off, its just a waste of money dude. Thats what your friend was trying to tell you.
> 
> Make a plan and stick to it. It'll be cheaper in the end.


i make plans and stick to them...ive never said im gonna do something and havent done it. i bought them cause hey, for 300 bucks all around, i can deal with a bad ride for a couple months, but i wanted it to be lowered THIS summer, but i couldnt get 700 bucks right away, so that is the easiest way out.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

btownstomp said:


> i make plans and stick to them...ive never said im gonna do something and havent done it. i bought them cause hey, for 300 bucks all around, i can deal with a bad ride for a couple months, but i wanted it to be lowered THIS summer, but i couldnt get 700 bucks right away, so that is the easiest way out.


What did you get for $300? I KNOW you didn't get shocks with them for that price? 

If you put those rates on stock shocks they will be BLOWN in a month or two.


----------



## btownstomp (Aug 12, 2005)

wes said:


> What did you get for $300? I KNOW you didn't get shocks with them for that price?
> 
> If you put those rates on stock shocks they will be BLOWN in a month or two.



well, its been a month...... i got dropzone struts along with the coilovers for 400 dollars


----------

